# Grow Like a Pro Kush4Less "gooDr's Show" Og Kush, WW x Skunk#1 plus lavenberry lady!!



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone since I know you wanna se some exotics buds ima get to work.   Idk what im going with as far as equipment n nutes.  My idea is to grow White Widow X Skunk.   And Lavenberry Lady.   A purple strain and a white strain.  Th ww x skunk has different names.  Great White Shark is one of em white skunk. Shark Shock.  So ill call it Great White Shark

I started them a few days ago first in a cup of water after 48hrs they went into wet napkins in an open baggy by the window.  After they had roots. I placed them in my organic mix i a homemade egg cartoon n clear plastics with some stick to make a somewhat tall dome.
I also have 3 Og Kush seeds that havent popped yet.

Here the info on the strains

*Lady Lavenberry*

This limited edition brings together &#8220;Pink Lady&#8221; a 22.04 total THC tested phenotype of TGA&#8217;s Plushberry and our Lavender Am-Core Male (Soma Lavender x Amnesia &#8221;core&#8221; cut x Neville&#8217;s SSH) by our good friend. The smoke is extremely motivating and energetic; expect flavors ranging from Black Cherry to Lavender and lime with musky rotten berry undertones. Patients have compared to a popular energy drink with a bull on the can, without the racier effects.
Average to above average yields.

70% Indica, 30% Sativa
Excellent trichome production.
Indoor flowering: 8-9 weeks


*
Great White Shark/Shark Shock*

This is definitely the most successful breed of the late 90`s, since its inauguration by Shantibaba as great white shark.It has genetic heritage equally as famous and has been awarded a multitude of cannabis cups under the names of the peace- maker and the great white shark. It has parents that are equally well known as white widow ( a brazilian sativa combined with a south Indian hybrid) and Skunk#1. It is a pleasure to watch this plant grow into a densely compacted white skunk with extreme aromas! Equally pleasurable to use and strickly tested ONLY ON HUMANS! We never use our products on ANIMALS! Expect a yield indoors of between 500-600 grams per square metre. When cultivating this variety outdoors, then expect a 50-56 day flowering cycle. In the northern hemisphere harvest in September to early October, and in the southern hemisphere in March to early April. A TRUE-BLUE champion, from the JAWS OF LIFE!!!!

Heritage: Shark shock
Family of breed: Brazilian sativa / South India x Skunk # 1
Breeder: Shantibaba`s
Preferred medium: Bio and Hydro, Indoors and outdoors/greenhouse
Expected yield: indoor 500-600 g/m2 g/h & outdoor 450-500 g/plant
Flowering period: Expected indoor flowering time is between 40-50 days. In the northern hemisphere it will be finished by Sep. to early Oct.and in the southern hemisphere it will be completed by March to early April.
Recommendations: For the inexperienced growers to the most advanced. Extremely hardy plant and excellent in greenhouses.
Special Notes: Winner of multiple HTCC since late 90`s. Exceptional flowers with a wonderful aromas. The most successful breed of the late 90`s.

*OG KUSH* 
It is the most popular strain in South California and it has become the #1 in the U.S.A.

The term Original Gangster refers to someone that has gone up on the scale of producers/vendors of cannabis until reaching the top to become the boss. This strain is the boss of the biggest cannabis market in the world.

It has a world class flavor, like lemmon mixed with gasoline. It is an exotic blend of indica and sativa and this taste is one of the reasons that people get to pay up to $30 per gram. Another reason is that rappers, actors and VIPs in California demand this strain more than any other.

It is overwhelmingly potent, up to 24% THC and 0,23% CBD, analysis carried out by laboratories in California. It is75% Indica and genetically is composed by Lemon Thai / Pakistani crossed with the famous ChemDawg. Leaves are neon green and totally trichome covered. In Europe is not so famous, even though it's starting to be so. Now you can try the Californian flavor.

Production: High
Outdoor Height: Hasta 3 metros
Flowering Speed: 55 days / 10 Oct
THC: Very tall

Have  a seat everyone.  Welcome to gooDr RobertsOzki s Show. 

View attachment 20160722_225837.jpg


View attachment 20160721_224428.jpg


View attachment 20160721_233740.jpg


View attachment 20160715_052224.jpg


View attachment 20160716_010330.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 23, 2016)

Wya Mr professor Hamster Lewis.   I see lovely Rose bud around nd tcbud n a bunch of og's.  Im back!!!!!!!!


I got 3 og kush seeds. 2 Great White and 1 Lavenberry lady.  So far i have the lavenberry n the great white come out their beautiful shells.   Im smoking some gdp X T.W.  they call it "grandaddy wrec"  ima smoke a fat bubbler bowl 4 all [email protected] 

View attachment 20160715_052220_001.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

WELCOME HOME DR!  Nice strain info.. Hammy is here just super busy these days. We are glad to see you again and your grow... woohoo.  I will be watching.... mojo baby.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome back Dr.  Sounds like a great lineup.  I will be watching the Shark Shock with interest.  I have some Shark Shock CBD seeds.....somewhere...that I am going to pop when I find them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> WELCOME HOME DR!  Nice strain info.. Hammy is here just super busy these days. We are glad to see you again and your grow... woohoo.  I will be watching.... mojo baby.



So good to hear from yall.  Makes me very happy to see everyone is doing well.   Thanks for the Mojo &#128521;




The Hemp Goddess said:


> Welcome back Dr.  Sounds like a great lineup.  I will be watching the Shark Shock with interest.  I have some Shark Shock CBD seeds.....somewhere...that I am going to pop when I find them.



THG.  Thank you so much.  You are always there to support.  


Here some pics i took about two hours ago 

View attachment 20160723_173330.jpg


View attachment 20160723_172753.jpg


View attachment 20160723_173311.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2016)

Sounds like a good lineup. That's a cool trick to get them to grow upside down so that they don't get as tall


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 25, 2016)

Here we go again!    Lets get to the point wheres all the weed at?   All I see is 2 tiny feafs on each plant.   They said it would grow inches a day.  Oh yeah?   Where the inches here?    Lol.  Smoke weed eery day.   Bout to smoke a bowl or grandaddy wrec for all yall 

View attachment 20160725_033308.jpg


View attachment 20160725_033347.jpg


View attachment 20160725_033209.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 25, 2016)

:fly::2940th_rasta::holysheep::icon_smile::48:


:vap-Bong_smoker:

So ...I got pictures!!!!!      Baby Lavenberry n baby Great White Shark.      Lavenberry is a lil bigger her seed was so dark n big.    GWS had so many tiger shark stripes    oh my God. All I want is about a few clones and plenty of ounces

I only smoke about 2oz a month sometimes I smoke double that.   So aslong as I get atleast 1 pound and a half a year Ill b cool. 

View attachment 20160725_185642.jpg


View attachment 20160725_185551.jpg


View attachment 20160725_185533.jpg


View attachment 20160725_185050.jpg


View attachment 20160725_185528_001.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 26, 2016)

So today I saw that another sharky came out of her shell.   God thank you for a healthy baby.    Her stem was as bended and it looked like a cut.   I thing it happened from the bag.   I forgot to check yesterday n today was kinda big.   But she holds her weight even at her weak point she dint snap.  So I placed her next to her sisters enjoy the pics 

View attachment 20160726_110244.jpg


View attachment 20160726_112404.jpg


View attachment 20160726_112447.jpg


View attachment 20160726_112445_001.jpg


View attachment 20160726_112927.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 26, 2016)

My baby.    She can grow to be so big produce ton of clones n tons of flowers.  Mmmmmmm i guess u never know.   How far a single seed might go.   God bless you all.   Goodnight 

View attachment 20160726_212713.jpg


View attachment 20160726_212511_001.jpg


View attachment 20160726_212639.jpg


View attachment 20160726_212632_002.jpg


View attachment 20160726_212033.jpg


View attachment 20160726_212632_001.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2016)

The miracle of the seed.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 27, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> The miracle of the seed.




Hi RoseBud How are you?   Thank you for stopping by.  My baby girl mean the world to me.   A big part of me goes to my medication.    What a miracle really.    Im soooo happy a third bby came up.  And that she is heaalthy to grow towards the light.  I asked God to help her.  Those lil stems n roots are so fragile.   If I get a male shark ima try to make seeds.     Bonanza seeds have free shipping thats cool.  But seeds r pricey. $20 per seed for some cali connection Og kush 

View attachment 20160727_043148.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 27, 2016)

Im so happy my 3 girls are doin so good.   Very soon ill start working on their future home.   I was thinking coco n perlite.   In 3 gallon smart pots. And some how i wanna harvest every 30 day so i have less than 2 oz because of the sate im in.      May b flower witha 150 w hid and veg with 100 w t5HO 4 tubes 2 feet 

View attachment 20160727_214858.jpg


View attachment 20160727_214827.jpg


View attachment 20160727_214719.jpg


View attachment 20160727_210038.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 28, 2016)

The trio :joint4:   trois copines.    Tre amiche mary mary mary i dont mess with no other drug mary mary mary ALL I NEED 

View attachment 20160728_213354.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 29, 2016)

nice nursey you have their dr.r cant wait to see more


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

Sin inc said:


> nice nursey you have their dr.r cant wait to see more



Thank you!    I spent a lot of time to post daily pictures n step by step instruction of my own techniques.    Family of MP. Im so happy my nutrients just came in.    Ill come back with pics of the 3 ladies.  Here is me unboxing my nutes.  Is GH organic go box.  But if i leave out the one squid additive.   Is becomes.  Pure Veganic 

View attachment 20160730_014332.jpg


View attachment 20160730_014353.jpg


View attachment 20160730_014436.jpg


View attachment 20160730_015551.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

So 5mins ago I find out my light is touching part of my tallest plant.   Oh no!!!!    So she got burnt a lil bit.  Nothing serious. She ll co tinue to grow.   She is even turning purple at her stem.  It was hard to get on camera.  It looks more purple in person.    Enjoy family 

View attachment 20160730_043126.jpg


View attachment 20160730_043140.jpg


View attachment 20160730_043618.jpg


View attachment 20160730_043652.jpg


View attachment 20160730_043750.jpg


View attachment 20160730_043812.jpg


View attachment 20160730_045328.jpg


View attachment 20160730_045439.jpg


View attachment 20160730_050021.jpg


View attachment 20160730_050119.jpg


View attachment 20160730_050206.jpg


View attachment 20160730_050233.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

Like Tony once said " say hello to my little friend"   yay im so happy one of my Og kush seed just cracked 

View attachment 20160730_104143.jpg


View attachment 20160730_104156.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

4 fine ladies tanning under the light 

View attachment 20160730_114800.jpg


View attachment 20160730_114900(0).jpg


View attachment 20160730_114900.jpg


View attachment 20160730_114927.jpg


View attachment 20160730_114945.jpg


View attachment 20160730_115154.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2016)

What have you got those babies in? I see burnt cotyledons ?  oh oh. Am i not seeing it right?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

Is just regular organic soil.  Not the best.  But for emergencied will work.    Cant wait to get em out.   N give em a decent home.  I got oregano growing next to them 

View attachment 20160730_175612.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is my greatest pride n joy.   Og. KUSH.  FROM THE WEST SIDE!    

The first pic was taken today at 11am.  And the second one was taken just now. About 8 hours later 

View attachment 20160731_112326.jpg


View attachment 20160731_194940.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 2, 2016)

hey dr. seam like your messing up the lil ones with that soil. have your treid seed starter mix that they sell in walmart. i used to grow in that and perlite 60/40 mix worked just fine for me. it was just to much money to keep using it mix. but it should work wonders for you if you use it for starting the lil ones. just saying..........


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 4, 2016)

This was yesterday's Aug 3 

View attachment 20160801_091834.jpg


View attachment 20160801_091802.jpg


View attachment 20160801_091730.jpg


View attachment 20160801_091709.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 4, 2016)

Pic 1 og kush my youngest.
Pic 2 Great White Shark Shock 
Pic 3 great white shark shock (the oldest of the two)
Pic 4.  My oldest Lady Lavenberry

So one og, one lavederberry and two Great white shark shock.  The one og kush seed has the typical og leafs.  Lol even yho is just the first leaf i can tell the og kush leaf is so different from the rest.  I just took this pictures. Very very soon they ll get room to grow.  Now im in the process of of moving thats why i keept then in this conditio s


What up sin inc. Long story bro.   Emergency soil.   But it will work.  They just have to survive 1 or 2 more days.   Ill finally have their pots n system ready in around 48hrs.   Yeah buddy i normally go with pellets like jeffy starter or the jumpstart frog pellets but stupid store didnt have them it was my last option.  Is all good.   At least I got a head start because as soon as i knew i was gona move to my new place i started the seeds knowing it was gonna take a min to find a good home till then i was planning of just keeping them as healthy as possible with  what i had at hand.   They look good so far.   The soil is organic but is not good for draining.   Under each plant i have a lil bit of egg shells lol.  I took the dome out.   Hade an accident where the light was touching two of my girls and also dried the soil.  So they are lucky to look this good im happy.  Im sure i can get atleast one female.    Please lord at least one female.    Lol one out of four should not be too much to ask.    I also want to order some seeds ill post the list later 

View attachment 20160804_053731.jpg


View attachment 20160804_053704.jpg


View attachment 20160804_053648.jpg


View attachment 20160804_053910.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2016)

What came 1st,,the chicken, the egg,or egg cart with weed....lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 4, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> What came 1st,,the chicken, the egg,or egg cart with weed....lol



The egg cart with weed. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Thats what i thought. Lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 5, 2016)

Left to right we got oldesf shark shock, youngezt shark shock, lavenberry and the Og Kush from the west coast lol

Next is a screen shot of the list of seeds i want next.   Comes with free shipping and a free feminized seed of vision critical impact for a total of just over $14 us dollas.  Go  Bonzaseeds. More ppl should do free shipping 

View attachment Screenshot_20160728-045943.jpg


View attachment 1470414995569-501680245.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 6, 2016)

Baby steps this morning

In my rasta zong i hace packed some delicious blackberry cherry soda tasting Lavenderberry purp color.  Yummy 

View attachment 20160806_102123.jpg


View attachment 20160805_122111.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2016)

YUM, I guess.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 6, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> YUM, I guess.



Hi Rosebud.  It really does taste so yummy.    Something about the purple taste drives me LOCO.    I love it in the morning to wake and bake.


Here some pics of mu bubbler happy
And the rasta zong
Some lavendeberry shots and Great White Shark enjoy 

View attachment 20160614_000056.jpg


View attachment 20160613_230339.jpg


View attachment 20160530_181058.jpg


View attachment 20160613_225651.jpg


View attachment 20160601_000259.jpg


View attachment 20160628_060610.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2016)

All those nugs look nice. i have not grown a purple until now.. looking forward to it after seeing your pic's. love the bong.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 6, 2016)

well you can purp any strain, just by using steep cold swings from night and day i try and keep night temps in the 65-68 range. If the strain has purp in this will make it super purp


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 7, 2016)

Gooch said:


> well you can purp any strain, just by using steep cold swings from night and day i try and keep night temps in the 65-68 range. If the strain has purp in this will make it super purp


Wasup homie,
Excactly  it has to have purp in the genetics to get this dark.  And what a hue.   Not every strain bro.   N    Yo.  No ish.  I had some GDP most was just green with very lil purp on the vains or whatever but mainly green was hard to see purp.  The leafs were also green.   Bu i left some go till Nov.   With the low temp. The entire plant was almost black.   A dark dark purple. Leafs buds and all.   U can only get that bomb purp col. with genetics because next to to the black gdp i had other strain that were plain green in Nov


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 7, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> All those nugs look nice. i have not grown a purple until now.. looking forward to it after seeing your pic's. love the bong.



Thank you Rose.   Some purp strains have very distinct flavors of black berries cherry soda.    Good luck w the kung-fu purp.   The real deal not the fake purp lol.   Thank u for commenting on my nug n pupes.   Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2016)

Actually, i like everything you just posted up there. Nice...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 8, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Actually, i like everything you just posted up there. Nice...




im finally getting the keys to my New place.  tomorrow or wed!!!   the girls are gonna love it      ill l update as soon as I move in and transplant my girls into their New Pots!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 23, 2016)

So the day came.   I did a transplant into coco 3 gallon pots.    One sharkie is doing great the other one is gonna need some babying.   OG is looking so so.  Her roots where nice n long.    In the nature sharks eat eachother on the mothers wobm.   I think one sharkie was trying to kill the other one lol 

View attachment 20160823_003634.jpg


View attachment 20160822_220334.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

WW X Skunk #1 under florecent tubes 5000k  just gave her nutes yesterday so ill wait may be 3 to 4 days or as i check ill know when to water again. 

View attachment 20160823_215655.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah they look burnt from light. I dont see any turn and burn.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

Happy 420 yall.  Here is the daily update


"Yeah they look burnt from light. I dont see any turn and burn."    Weedhoper.   Yeah broaki.  My bulb was touching them one day u can see on the pics where lavenderberry my oldest was tosted from one side plus the small dirt dried since i dint use a dome anymore.  I did put a plastic bag over the soil n got all the water to stay plus a bit of nutes n the roots grew as u can see.   Or i think i gortot the pic of the roots ill upload later i got sometho g to do b4 traffic hour.     Thanks for stopping.    The plants will recover soon.  I just started another group anyways check out my other journal veganic tangerine dream.  Later 

View attachment 20160824_160915.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 25, 2016)

do you always start them in such large pots? I would think a solo cup first to establish roots then up pot?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2016)

Bushing up real nice.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 25, 2016)

Gooch said:


> do you always start them in such large pots? I would think a solo cup first to establish roots then up pot?



Hello friend


Ill give u an example.   When u grow auto flower plants they recommend u start them in the final container.   They get much bigger if no space restrictions.   Transplants or small solo cups would just slow down the process.   Yes i water using lots of nutrients.  Small price to pay for speedy growing plants.    Big contai ers are the way to go.   The size n shape of the pot determines a lot


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Bushing up real nice.



Thanks buddy I cant wait to see the take off in their new pots!!!!!:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

Cute babies.  Mojo Dr.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 25, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Cute babies.  Mojo Dr.



Thank you Rosebud.  So nice of u to stop by.   When my lil babies grow up they want to b like ur backyard ladies!!!   Thanks for the mojo.  Ur garden is very inspiring


----------



## Gooch (Aug 26, 2016)

makes sense i know you dont want any transplants with autos, i always just assume since its auto its going to be fast so you want it is the smallest final container, like 1 liter or 2 liter, but i have never grown them just watched others, as i am doing now cant wait too see it all unfold


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 27, 2016)

Gooch said:


> makes sense i know you dont want any transplants with autos, i always just assume since its auto its going to be fast so you want it is the smallest final container, like 1 liter or 2 liter, but i have never grown them just watched others, as i am doing now cant wait too see it all unfold



Thanks for watchong.  Thats what it takes to get them the very big fast.   After all those weeks in a 1inch pots. I Can use some help from big pots doing nutrients on time n keepin temps under control.

So my baby Shark is now 1 month old. Lol a bit smaller compare to my other seeds but since I was moving at least I got some what of a head start.

Pic 1 Great White Shark no 1my oldest shark is recovering very fast n i can already see new growth.
 I almost gave up on her but might b my only shark female.   Thetes a 50 50 chance ima get a male.  Fonger crossed

Pic number 2. Great White Shark no. 2 is doing the best as far as color n size plus nomber of branches already.  She is loving the new pot and the nutrients

Pic 3.   My Og Kush is hanging in there not much growth.  But she is worth gold I can wait.  As long as I get her to b a female n make some clones or seed.   If is a male ill leave next to the females n get seeds for seasons to come.

Picture 4  Lavenberry Lady  is my oldest.   And is also getting a darker green n not as yellowish as before.  Her leafs are standing up moreas if she was stretchin.  She also got a bit taller very lil but i noticed.


Today I did my second feeding. Im using week 1 still
When i mixed my nutrients i gave it to them within an hour.   I did it little by little.   Meaning i water one cup each pot.   Waited a few minutes and water some more n again.  Till i start seeing water running from under the pot.   My goal is to end up with 10% run off.   At yhe very end i finish up with pure water on the very top layer so that any nutrients stock on top where there is no roots will push down the nutes to where the roots are.
Can wait for the next week or two.  Should be a nice change.   I satrted another group of tangerine Dream just in case an extra 3 on top of the existing 5 so i got a lot of plants to pick some nice mothers n get some good ganja in October November. 

View attachment 20160826_181658.jpg


View attachment 20160826_180449.jpg


View attachment 20160826_180357.jpg


View attachment 20160826_180334.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 28, 2016)

Pics are
1. OG Kush
2. Lavenberry.  Where was fim 
3. Lavendberry. Zoom in at branches.   Nice colors
4. Great White no.1 oldest
5. Great White no.2 youngest zoom in at branches. Nice purple color skunk pheno 

View attachment 20160828_080321.jpg


View attachment 20160828_075448.jpg


View attachment 20160828_075602.jpg


View attachment 20160828_075647.jpg


View attachment 20160828_074805_001.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 3, 2016)

God first Ill b doing my first LED grow n my first vegan buds.  Mmmm yum yum
Pic no 1 Og Kush 
Pic no.2 lavenberry 
Pic no 3 Great White Shark II
Pic no 4 Great White Shark I 

Pics were fro. Yesterday.  I'm sure ill update todays soon 

View attachment 20160902_062327.jpg


View attachment 20160902_061831.jpg


View attachment 20160902_062305.jpg


View attachment 20160902_061553.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 5, 2016)

Enjoy
Pic no1. OG KUSH from the west coast
Pic no2. Great White Shark 1 (oldest) 

View attachment 20160905_055838.jpg


View attachment 20160905_060132.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

Lookin good Dr. Keep it green.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 5, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lookin good Dr. Keep it green.




Thank you broski.   Following my dreams.  U already know buddy. In a couple days will b my 7th year here w yall.   *small tear runs down *    

7 years.  So ima do something special.   I got some cool beans ill do.  N thank you all at this site.   Everyone made me better. I got lots to learn still.   Love u guys:48::48::yay::heart::2940th_rasta::bump::tokie:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 6, 2016)

Pic one is the Monster Pink Lady Lavenberryafter fim she now has two upper main colas

Pic two is of my Great White Shark II (the younger of the two Sharks)  also with two upper main colas.

I guess two heads are bettter 

View attachment 20160906_185814.jpg


View attachment 20160906_185831.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 9, 2016)

Pic 1 is Great White Shark II
Pic 2 is the Pink Lady Lavenberry
Pic 3 OG Kush 

View attachment 20160909_051519.jpg


View attachment 20160909_051546.jpg


View attachment 20160909_025126.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

Happy 420!!!!!!

First pic.  The group of four
2 pic OG KUSH
3 pic Pink Lady
4 pic Great White Shark II
5 pic Great White Shark I 

Enjoy.   Ill be going to flower in about 2 weeks or as soon as i think they're ready 

View attachment 20160912_035740_001.jpg


View attachment 20160912_035914_001.jpg


View attachment 20160912_035843.jpg


View attachment 20160912_035947.jpg


View attachment 20160912_040012.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Bushing up real nice.



I like to have a few tops per plant i love it when they do it on their own like my shark shock II


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is a pic of the girls this morning at 7am ill take another pic rt now after about 14hours 

View attachment 20160914_094429.jpg


View attachment 20160914_094538.jpg


View attachment 20160914_094609_004.jpg


View attachment 20160914_095126.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 15, 2016)

More like 20 hours later here is one pic of the  four I love my  OG Kush Im hoping for a female cuz i never made seeds i dont want to mess up if i get a male.  If i do get an og kush male.  Ill just leave it on the room i dont mind many seeds!!! 

View attachment 1473940580603458763905.jpg


View attachment 1473940850888760947491.jpg


View attachment 1473941052526237551108.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 17, 2016)

well when you leave a male plant and it pollinates then the female uses its energy to produce seeds rather then high quality bud, but hey if you dont mind less potent bud then that is fine also, to each their own


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

Gooch said:


> well when you leave a male plant and it pollinates then the female uses its energy to produce seeds rather then high quality bud, but hey if you dont mind less potent bud then that is fine also, to each their own


  im not happy about getting kess potency.  But seeds would last me for ever and if i was to get some bomb og kush mix with my other bomb ww skunk or lavenderberry even mixing it with my Tangerine Dream.  She comes from the g13 fam.  If i get 200 seeds thats a value of $2,000 if i pay $10 each like most strains from cali connection.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

Lavenderberry is a monster i could tell.   All the girls are starting to pick up. I think has been only2 weeks that they went frpm 1 inch cube pots to the New 3gallon pots.   Im like WOW.   I been doing training cutting all the new side shoot and only allowing 4 tops to keep growin(  On Great White Shark II and Lavenberry)  og kush is growing about 8 or 10 branches. O never toped her.  She is doing it on her own. Supper short and fat.  A sure winner.  I hope she is a Female.  Pelase God let it b.  And Great White Shark I got fim on the 7th nod. She will start to bush up now. 

View attachment 20160918_035403.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 19, 2016)

Og kush
Lavenberry 
GWS II
GWS I 

View attachment 20160919_042335.jpg


View attachment 20160919_042309.jpg


View attachment 20160919_042235.jpg


View attachment 20160919_042200.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 21, 2016)

I took this shot last night.   I pray so hard everyday for my OG KUSH to be a female.   And it looks like a female in the way she grows bushy and males are a bit taller.   Female or not Im keeping it.  I can always backcross the hell out of the.   Should be fun to make OG Kush Seeds.

Here she is after two days of partial darkness period and some foliage feedings with classic music  she is blowing up
 

View attachment 20160920_192501.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 22, 2016)

So I go to the hydro store and they tell me they have to order my LED light fixture. He said next week he will put the order in since he had already made the order for this week.  he said for sure no more than two weeks.   But I really wanted to start flowering Tomorrow.   The Good News are that my light was gonna cost $519 plus tax. $560+  but I found the cheapest one for $398 online plus a $10 shipping fee. My hydro store match it so it was $408 plus tax so Only $442.  Yaya!!!   Ill be making babies today or tomorrow Clones on top of clones baby 

View attachment 20160922_124204.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 25, 2016)

Shark shock II is a female for sure!!!!  She is perfect. I only made 2 clones from her. 
The other 3 males well ...idk what to do with them.   I really wanted the lavenberry not so lady and the OG kush male but the seeds will be mainly Shark Shock and only 25% would be OG kush from my male.  Now idk for sure about the 3.  Sadly they dont have hairs at the end of the single ball. Im only seen the very first signs.  Since b4 i had them on bits of darkness last night I saw hairs on my Shark Shock II  n started looking at the others n i found on all 3 the same thing.  A tiny bump ball like flower with layers.  Og had one no hair tho i broke the ball thing to inspect n insaw a few layers like a flower but to small to officially call it so ill keep them around till i see concrete evidence i wanted to make seeds but now that i only have one female for sure. A seedy batch is not gonna hold me or even reach my 2 ounce max goal.   I might have to flower some tangerine dream to make up for the 3 males.   Think are looking fabulous clones n all 6 og kush 2 lavenderberry and 2 Shark Shock II so i possibly have 7 og kush males and 3 Lavenberry males.   I wish i could get the polen from all 3 of my males but i would need different locations for them and collect it when ready even store it for when I have a chance what a cool strain to have og kush.  Oh my.  Ima keep on trucking smoke up yall 

View attachment 1474829000280-253123267.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 27, 2016)

I killed the 3 males.  Im drying them b4 i store them in the freezer.   One Love One Shark. Happy 421


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 28, 2016)

Here is my Shark.  My only girl so far 

View attachment 20160928_155336.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 3, 2016)

Here she is the white skunky funk.  Massive. Im loving it.  My LED light is here.  My hydro store closes Sun wnd Mon so Tuesday God first ill pick up my LED, more coco hair, c02  and whatev r r else i b needing 

View attachment 14754933191451945698986.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy 421.  ww skunk.   Sharkie my big girl Ill start to flower tonorrow and give her 40-50 days according to the strain information 

View attachment 20161003_164110.jpg


View attachment 20161003_162716.jpg


View attachment 20161003_164020.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 5, 2016)

Happy 420.  Thangs are lookin' great Day 1 of flower.  Warning high grade in about 40 to 50 days!!!! 

View attachment 20161005_135906.jpg


View attachment 20161005_154609.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 9, 2016)

Happy421 here is my big girl The Great white shark at day 4 of flower.  Looking fantastic 

View attachment 20161009_162554.jpg


View attachment 20161009_162337.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 13, 2016)

hello happy 420 here is my Shark 

View attachment 20161013_162044.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 14, 2016)

Beutiful plant about 24inches tall 

View attachment 20161013_230204.jpg


View attachment 20161013_230312.jpg


View attachment 20161013_230320.jpg


View attachment 20161013_230325.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy 421 family.  My California Lightworks  LED fixture is working wonders Wow. Here is my big girl my original mama's Great white shark at 1w days in flower almost 2 weeks and she looks buds a lil no crystals yet.  I can't wait here some pics 

View attachment 1476784655448-662605102.jpg


View attachment 1476784860218-1280302654.jpg


View attachment 1476784880233-2137056888.jpg


View attachment 14767849002511924996211.jpg


View attachment 14767849705851760372337.jpg


View attachment 14767849490091797233807.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2016)

White widow skunk 

View attachment 1476878362049-488600433.jpg


View attachment 1476878471223462733918.jpg


View attachment 1476878553880-59263325.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2016)

Here she is at the beginning of her shift graveyard lol 12 hrs 

View attachment 20161019_220159.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi.    High or whatever ESE lol my family member.   I love growin' cuz it makes sense.  It keeps me company and completely satisfied.  The flower the friend.  All those golden nugs mmmm yum. Here she is fam.  One love.  Smoke dank only 

View attachment 20161020_195501.jpg


View attachment 20161020_195553.jpg


View attachment 20161020_195647.jpg


View attachment 20161020_195319.jpg


View attachment 20161020_195729.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 21, 2016)

Happy 420 friends.   29 inches tall 

View attachment 1477043309950-370278199.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 23, 2016)

She grew to 31 inches n im starting to see fine crystals on the leaf. Like a shiny white coat.  Very small but is the first time i noticed n the buds are getting big fast 

View attachment 20161023_102822.jpg


View attachment 20161023_102722.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2016)

She has about a mobth to go 50 days. Ill see how she goes.   She choyld b ready at day 40 or even go to 60 s.    She looks to be buddin fast she is now about 31 and a half inch.   Enjoy i got a bowl ready.  Happy 420 

View attachment 1477300712301543089687.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 27, 2016)

Great white shark. Looking n smelling fabulous 

View attachment 20161026_180115.jpg


View attachment 20161026_180328.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 30, 2016)

Just over 3 weeks here she is.  Full of bag appeal already. 

View attachment 20161030_132927.jpg


View attachment 20161030_131950.jpg


View attachment 20161030_132409.jpg


View attachment 20161030_132150.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 30, 2016)

My baby great white shark she is so grown she my lil mama  I got her clones at 8 inches 

View attachment 20161030_132237.jpg


View attachment 20161030_132100.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 2, 2016)

My big mama Shark 

View attachment 20161102_150521.jpg


View attachment 20161102_150543.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 3, 2016)

More of my big mom.  Gws 

View attachment 20161103_170612.jpg


View attachment 20161103_170246.jpg


View attachment 20161103_170157.jpg


View attachment 20161103_170309.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 7, 2016)

Just wanted to say a few things about my experience so far.  I really like this pheno GWS.   She gets big fast  very frosty i can see why of the white name.  Sugar leafs look amazing and the nug looks very light green. Lime white with dark green water leafs with a purple stem.  The smell is sweet pungent and smells like the original marijuana.   Im liking this strain a lot.  I can tell she is dense and nothing but white hairs so i doubt she ll b ready at day 40 in about a week Nov 14.    3 feet tall about 2 feet wide 12 inches from my led 220 solar storm.   The crystals are huge and the whole plants looks to b maturing well even th d bottom nugs.  The light penetration seems to be pretty good i got buds that are 18inches from the tip of the canopy.  My electric bill was super low hahaha n im running it 24hrs shifting w my Tangerine Dream plants n also veggin my two other groups all with 165w led light temps stay low i got my Ac set at 77.  So ill take a pic of some of her huge buds.   I hope i d ont go over my limit of 4oz max.  Since im probably past the 2oz mark.  Should b good ill just give some away for storage 

View attachment 20161106_230402.jpg


View attachment 20161106_230306.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is my GWS 

View attachment 20161108_235451.jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 9, 2016)

looks awesome....congrats


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

sgbaker said:


> looks awesome....congrats


 :vap_bong__emoticon:

Thank you!   I'm so happy  with everything.  Exceptional smoke for sure.   I can already tell.    I tried pressing lightly on one of the bottom nugs.  It was so sticky n dense.  And my fingers smelled like heaven.   Im going crazy over this but the smell is one of the best in the world.



WeedHopper said:


> Nice.


 :joint4:

Thanks good buddy.    I tried my best and the results are here.   

Im all thinkin bout how California passed prop 64 to legalized recreational use of maryjane for adults 21 n over.   Idk how this will affect the market.   I hope we rise to the ocation n make weed even stronger 

View attachment 20161109_162657.jpg


View attachment 20161108_235544.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Them babies got some serious hair going on. Those are long haird Hippy Buds. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Them babies got some serious hair going on. Those are long haird Hippy Buds. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa




Thank u veryr much.   I love their hair.   Like an angels lol long haird hippy buds :2940th_rasta:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2016)

Man, I miss doing grow journals. Looks like some bomb buds!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 10, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Man, I miss doing grow journals. Looks like some bomb buds!



Thank you very much
I know what u mean.   Grow Journals are somethin special.   I still remember reading for hours keeping up with Master Lewis.  Auto journals back in 09.   I wanna put together all the pics i took of GWS from striped seed to smoke.   What a joy.

I think you are right is looking like some Bomb bomb buds.   Reminds me of my bubba kush in the way she grow her branches very strong and dense buds.

Could be one of my best strai  as far as the way she grows.   Great stem yo support heavy buds.  Very uniform fills up nicely covered in. Crystals.  Fat buds of white skunk funk.   Also reminds me of my Sensi Sunk 

View attachment 14788184248212029307441.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 12, 2016)

Sexy shape on her!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy 420.   Im taking down some sample buds at day 40


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 13, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Sexy shape on her!



Ty very much.  Im all in love with her curves


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 8, 2016)

Lovely girl. Very dense a lot of small white crystals n lots of skinny hairs. She puts on weight early.  Minty smell.   Im doing another run of her clones check out mi other journals 

View attachment 20161115_005426.jpg


View attachment 20161115_201247.jpg


View attachment 20161128_132534.jpg


View attachment 20161128_132605.jpg


View attachment 20161128_132448.jpg


View attachment 20161202_112836.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 8, 2016)

Love the frost.


----------

